# Has anyone made it thru this ????



## Ham987 (Jul 13, 2008)

I dont know how anyone can make it thru this 
I want to forgive but the ,words the thoughts the feeling wont go away 

I know I still love her but cant understand why should would betray me and repeatively 


Is there any real way back or will i just got crazy 

she says she will do anything but i dont know if theres anything she can do 

I need to be able to put this out of my mind if Iam to find a way back to her 

tell me someone has been able to do it and How?
please help
I still love her


----------



## voivod (Aug 7, 2008)

Ham987 said:


> I dont know how anyone can make it thru this
> I want to forgive but the ,words the thoughts the feeling wont go away
> 
> I know I still love her but cant understand why should would betray me and repeatively
> ...


does this feeling come from an affair? a nasty breakup? what's up?


----------



## TGolbus (Nov 3, 2008)

Ham - yes you can get through it if you and your other half are willing to really commit to dealing with it correctly.
It took me about 9 months to get over my wifes A, and now we are better then ever...married 10. We just got remarried 11/06 (our first marriage ended).
I will send you a private message.


----------

